# dave pelz school question



## palmettohacker (Jun 3, 2006)

My wife and I are thinking about going to a 3 day dave pelz short game school at Reynolds Plantation Georgia. We are in our 40s and both have 15 or so handicaps but love to play. Has anybody out here been to one of these schools and if so, was it fun and worth it? Thanks. Palmettohacker.


----------

